# Peja Stojakovic @ Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout Game Thread (2/14)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Peja Stojakovic @ Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout (2/14)*









The event will be broadcast live nationally on Feb. 14 as part of the NBA All-Star Saturday Night presented by America Online (8:30 p.m. ET, TNT). 

*Participants (with 3PM-A and 3P%) 









Peja Stojakovic
141-332 .425 









Cuttino Mobley
100-263 .380 









Rashard Lewis
99-240 .413 









Voshon Lenard
78-204 .382 









Kyle Korver
50-115 .435 









Chauncey Billups
98-232 .422

Predictions?*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Billups is too small, he is inexperienced, and his release does not fit one of a three point shootout winner, Korver is too young he wont win, Rashard has been ice cold as of late, Mobley and Peja in the final round... and Peja will win Voshon doesnt shoot well enough


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Peja should be able to win this one... again.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Peja is the best shooter in nba at the moment, no matter what some people are saying... of course he will win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Peja talkin trash? Well sort of...*

http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2141780



> LOS ANGELES (AP) — NBA All-Star Peja Stojakovic will try for his third straight victory in the NBA's Long-Distance Shootout on Saturday, and the Sacramento Kings forward might be getting a bit cocky.
> 
> "The only way I can lose is if I get in the biggest slump of my life," Stojakovic said with a straight face on Friday. "Really. It's over. They should go home."
> Stojakovic then broke into a laugh before praising his competition: Detroit's Chauncey Billups, Philadelphia's Kyle Korver, Seattle's Rashard Lewis, Denver's Voshon Lenard and Houston's Cuttino Mobley.
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Peja could have just deleted the joke and just walked away :grinning:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Peja ain't cocky, he's honest. Nice first round with 21


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

i think kyle korver could win this one


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Denver's Voshon Lenard registered a final round score of 18 to dethrone reigning champion Peja Stojakovic of the Kings in the Foot Locker Three-Point Shootout on Saturday


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> and Peja will win Voshon doesnt shoot well enough


a bit off...Peja is the best 3 pt shooter, but the best doesnt always win....the hottest at the time wins contests like this, and he wasnt hittin them in his second round


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

'Bout time somebody took him down.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Lenard won by fluke....


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm surprised by the fact that Voshon of all people managed to beat Peja in the contest.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

voshon won cause he hit all the balls that counted 5/5 on the money balls.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Stojakovic said it's time for the contest to proceed without him.
> 
> "This was my fourth year," he said. "I'm done. It's time for the new guys to have their chance."
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/8272997p-9203685c.html


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Billups is too small, he is inexperienced, and his release does not fit one of a three point shootout winner, Korver is too young he wont win, Rashard has been ice cold as of late, Mobley and Peja in the final round... and Peja will win Voshon doesnt shoot well enough


:clap: :greatjob: 




> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Lenard won by fluke....


Why not blame it on the officiating, again?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well all of my predictions were right except for Leanord... who i dont think anyone expected...



> Why not blame it on the officiating, again?


What is it that you call me? A troll is it?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Well all of my predictions were right except for Leanord... who i dont think anyone expected...
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, I see you dont handle it very well either. At least my comment has basis in that many Kings fans (including you I believe) blamed their lack of a ring on the officials.

Also, not all of your other predictions were right.

You predicted Marbury to win the skills challenge. Wrong.
You were wrong with Peja, and I didn't see any of your other predictions (i.e., east or west, dunk contest...). So dont pretend you were right on everything else.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Peja would have won had he gone first. He doesn't shoot well under pressure. 18 definitely is not a problem for Peja, but he got into a mini slump, and he tried to recover, but he choked on the last shot. This will do him good in the long run though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought if anyone was going to beat Peja, it would not be Leonard, based on percentages and hes just not as good of a shooter, Peja did sort of choke on that last shot, it just barely missed...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Also, not all of your other predictions were right.


I was talking about the three-point shootout, cant you see the thread title?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I was talking about the three-point shootout, cant you see the thread title?


Yes, I see the title smarty. But I am unaware of any other predictions you made about the 3 pt shooting contest. So enlighten me, you said all of your other predictions were right, so what were they? And even if its OT you still got the skills challenge wrong.


----------

